# My goals for 2009



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought I'd put up all my goals online for extra motivation:

Do-able/Done-able
1. Keep a journal--------------started
2. Stop biting nails------------achieved on Nov 20.
3. Jog daily---------------------started Dec 9.
4. Learn to play guitar-------started Dec 19.
5. Join SPCA--------------------sent application, if rejeceted will have to find something else.
6. Join toastmasters----------went as a guest on teh 29th of Jan. Will join on the 12th.
7. Skydive-----------------------preliminary date set: May/June. PhocusMind will do the same in US, won't you?  :yes.
7. a) Bungee jump?
8. Learn to swim---------------classes begin Feb 02.

Will I do these, really?
8. a) Learn to surf-------------not that serious about this, but would be nice to try
8. b) Learn to dive-------------same as above, may cancel if I can't afford it.
9. Get drivers license---------to be attempted after my SA improves significantly, as I've failed twice already.

10. Be more outogoing at uni. Join at least one social club.
11. Have a better attitude to studying. Sick of cramming at last minute.
12. Work on abs.
13. Work on me chicken legs .

14. Reach here and I'll reward myself with a tattoo, just above me ankle :um :teeth.

Only the SPCA, toastmasters and uni goals deal with my SA/people skills directly, while the rest are confidence builders and attemtps to get some interests/hobbies.

However I still don't see how I am going to address my core problem of being unable to connect with people. Maybe meds are the answer, maybe a miracle. I hope for this sort of outcome:



> Case Report
> 
> Nancy is a 38-year-old woman who was referred to a university-based anxiety clinic by her primary care physician. She had been treated for mixed depressive and anxiety symptoms with imipramine 150 mg/day for 6 months, with some improvement in her mood. Nevertheless, her main complaint persisted-she was extremely anxious in social situations. This impaired her performance in both professional settings (where she was required to give public presentations) and social settings (where she had particular difficulties in negotiating dates, but also avoided small group interactions and parties). Increases of doses to up to 250 mg produced no improvement and the side effects proved intolerable. At the time of treatment, the only selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI) available was fluoxetine. Nancy experienced severe nausea at even low doses. Therefore, clomipramine was initiated instead. Nancy responded well at a dose of 150 mg. *By 12 weeks, she was feeling like a new person and by 12 months her work performance was much improved and she had an active and rewarding social life.*.


from http://www.cnsspectrums.com/aspx/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=1326


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

That's a great set of goals. Keep us updated on how they go! 

I personally found Toastmasters to be very very challenging, but very rewarding. Ultimately after making a lot of progress with CBT and challenging myself, I did decide to try meds and found them to work out very well for me.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Great list of goals. Good luck. I'm pushing for you.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## proudmummy (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice goals.... do you mind if I post mine on here?

* To go to the docs, explain whats happening with me, and hopefully be offered some help (that is my main goal). Once i've done this I might be able to turn my life around and....

* Continue learning to drive (I stopped last year because of anxiety, and was doing so well!). Hopefully pass.

* Get a job, i'd be able to get a decent job when I can drive as there is nothing local that is of interest.

* I also want to have a healthy eating plan and excercise, hopefully lose some weight. I did this last year and lost 25lbs, I want to do it again as at my smallest I felt amazing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice list of goals. I've thought of joining toast masters. The closest one to me is at a sugar beet factory. I don't know if it is only intended for the employees or if anyone can join. I guess I should get off my posterior and check


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great goals everyone, and all the best in 2009!

Here's mine...
1. Pass my driver's test
2. Graduate with good marks
3. Get a job in the IT field
4. Move into a different apartment
5. Lose some weight, maybe 25 lbs. or so


----------



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

Here are my concrete goals for 2009:
-Get a driver's license
-Get a job
-Go to college

I feel very confident! And I wish everyone good luck!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, Mind Games you seem to have it all figured out; I like the idea of the skydive! The best of luck to you in 2009; the same goes for all of you.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

For 1 day i want to wake up happy and go 2 sleep happy


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

woops, I forgot to include 'be punctual' on my goals list. How did that escape my mind considering the havoc it has caused me over the years?

I was watching Oprah one afternoon...ahem, correction: I umm happened to accidently flip to Oprah one afternoon while having a brief rest from my hectic social life  and they were discussing punctuality. One suggestion they had was that you pay the person/people who you are meant to meet some money. I don't think that's gonna work for me, but I do agree with the underlying logic: Associate the lateness event with a memorable and slightly inconvenient consequence.

So from now on:


If I am late to a meeting with another person, I'll post a video of me doing the chicken dance. I won't show my face and it'll be brief and literally just the chicken dance. I've never posted a vid on the net so it probably won't even have any music. I couldn't even chicken dance to music anyway. 
For now if I'm late for non-human meetings like just turning up late for work in general, I'll let it slide . But as my punctuality gets better I'll tighten the noose on this too.

Even though I won't show my face, this will still be a challenge for me to put a vid on the net for all to see, least of all one which makes fun of me. So in a way this will also work to reduce my SA in some way.

I was actually late for a meeting today, but I'll start from tomorrow onwards as I'll need to figure out what/how to upload videos and where to etc.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

My goal for 2009 is to spend more time on me. I want to get some help for my SA, get my certification in MT, and finish my first novel.  Oh, and like Kush said, "For 1 day i want to wake up happy and go 2 sleep happy."


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

These are some good, realistic goals you've set for yourself, and I admit I share a few of them myself (I also need a driver's license this year). The journaling can really help, I've been doing it for years. Good luck with them!


----------



## proudmummy (Dec 10, 2008)

I've already done my main goal (going to the doctors!!!)
I'm so happy with myself... I felt a huge sense of relief after telling them.... I got prescribed prozac and have been offered counselling if things don't improve in two weeks time.
This could be the start of many great things 
I already have a great feeling about this year.......

xxxxx


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

My goals for 2009 include:


1.Becoming conversationally fluent in French

2.Learning how to use animation software and posting a few animations on youtube

3.Getting my SA under control so that I can have more relationships with people

4.Start working again

5.Actually do my homework when I'm supposed to so that I don't have to do any last minute all nighters :-/

6.Get all A's and B's

7.Get over depression

8.Improving my art skills significantly and start putting together a portfolio 

9.Hopefully get enough money to move out by 2010 and get my own apartment and car... (wish me luck on this one)

10.Learn to not be such a prick all the time ^^


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done proudmummy. 'Normal' people just don't get how hard things like visiting a doc (or even turning upto work in my case) can be.

And everyone else remember to tick off your goals as you achieve them.
--------------------------------------



> woops, I forgot to include 'be punctual' on my goals list. How did that escape my mind considering the havoc it has caused me over the years?
> 
> I was watching Oprah one afternoon...ahem, correction: I umm happened to accidently flip to Oprah one afternoon while having a brief rest from my hectic social life  and they were discussing punctuality. One suggestion they had was that you pay the person/people who you are meant to meet some money. I don't think that's gonna work for me, but I do agree with the underlying logic: Associate the lateness event with a memorable and slightly inconvenient consequence.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm serious about this. My lateness, procrastination issues I now believe are strongly linked to my anxiety issues. I've started meds so I think I'll give them a go, before I start wearing any chicken suits :b.


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

untill my situation changes my goal is to be content with my life.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I will add dance classes to my list too. Something Latin...


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, Mind Games it was good talking to you. Hopefully you got a good grasp of what to do now, as you can see I *did* read the thread 



Sierra83 said:


> Great goals everyone, and all the best in 2009!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 1. Pass my driver's test
> ...


If you need any help on how to do #5 you can PM me. Im not an expert by any means, but do have a good grasp on what to do in order to make it happen.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I decided to wear athletic head bands at work for an entire year.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Here goes. My goals for 2009:

-Start learning the keyboard piano (maybe an actual piano later on)
-Begin learning Chinese next semester
-Get regular exercise when it gets warmer out
-Be more accepting of my extreme shyness and more tolerant of others
-Enjoy Paris this summer, even if I have no one to hang out with!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Go to Toast masters weekly
Go bowling weekly and reach a 200 average by the end of this year.
Cure my blood phobia
Get a pharmacy tech job
Pay at least 60% of my debt off
Go back to college to study pre-health


----------



## Linus (Mar 1, 2009)

Noca said:


> Go to Toast masters weekly
> Go bowling weekly and reach a 200 average by the end of this year.
> Cure my blood phobia
> Get a pharmacy tech job
> ...


Good goals!


----------

